# Peanut remote app



## kandinsky (Jan 16, 2005)

http://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/peanut-remote-keyboard-for/id416909676?mt=8

I downloaded this from Itunes to my iphone but it does nt seem to work.

Is it only for U.S Tivo s?


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

At the moment it appears to be aimed at the US. As it requires the TiVo and iOS device to be on the same network it will not work on Virgin machines as the network ports have not been enabled (yet)


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Bump - this works now on 15.2

  
and can choose between multiple TiVos on the network.

You get that all important QWERTY keyboard when you flip the iphone into landscape mode:


----------

